# Hello Brothers and friends.



## John Scardina (Mar 5, 2011)

My name is John L. Scardina Jr. and I live in Romeoville, Illinois. I was raised one year ago this month. My blue lodge is LaGrange Lodge 770 in Westchester, Illinois. I am also a Royal Arch Mason, a Cryptic Mason and I am a Noble Shriner of Medinah Shrine. 
I was a police officer for 21 years before I was disabled in an on-the-job injury. 
I have an older brother who lives in south west Texas. I hope to visit him and some of my Masonic Brothers in Texas this year.
Thanks to the powers that be for letting me be involved in this great Masonic site!

John L Scardina Jr.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for joining the boards brother.  Look forward to the light you will share with us all.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to *Masons of Texas*!


----------



## Beathard (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## robert leachman (Mar 6, 2011)

"West Texas" is a big place, even by Texas standards LOL.  Where abouts does your brother live?


----------



## John Scardina (Mar 6, 2011)

robert leachman said:
			
		

> "West Texas" is a big place, even by Texas standards LOL.  Where abouts does your brother live?



My mistake, my brother lives in Shepard, Texas which is south east not south west.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to the Masons of Texas!


----------



## robert leachman (Mar 6, 2011)

right up the road!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## John Scardina (Mar 6, 2011)

robert leachman said:
			
		

> right up the road!



Actually, I have always wanted to move to Texas. I am presently not working and I want to open my own business. With my disabilities, Texas would be a great fit.


----------



## Traveling Man (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome Brother... enjoy.

Have you had my Godfathers brothers pizza up there, Rosatis?


----------

